# Formatting Weirdness



## Richards (Nov 24, 2020)

I've discovered something weird in going over some of my Story Hour posts.  Every once in a while, whenever I use the italicize option it adds some sort of invisible "carriage return" at the end of it, such that anything following the italicized section drops down to the next line.  It doesn't happen every time but enough that it's puzzling me.  I've tried going in and changing it, but the only thing that seems to work is to un-italicize the word(s) in question.  When I do so, the rest of the sentence continues on the rest of the same line.  When I go back and italicize the word(s) again (either by hitting the italicize key or by using the "square bracket-i-square bracket" and "square bracket-/i-square bracket" formatting) it goes back to dropping the rest of the sentence down to the next line.

If it matters, I generally type up my Story Hour posts ahead of time in Notepad (using the square brackets for my italicizations and bolded text and whatnot) and then drop them into my next post.

Has anybody else experienced this?  I'm assuming it's something that changed recently with the software, because I've found instances of much older posts in my previous Story Hours that didn't used to be that way.  And I'm not sure why it affects some instances of italicized text but not others.

Johnathan


----------



## Drazen (Nov 24, 2020)

Hmmmm....
hmmm..
hmm.
hm.
hru~


I seem to think i'm confused.
Would you.... lessen the IQ of this question?


----------



## Richards (Nov 24, 2020)

The unit leader, a female drow cleric in _ironsilk full plate armor_, cast a _bless_ spell over her own troops, right as Utred plucked a bead from his _necklace of fireballs_ and hurled it into a cluster of drow warriors.  One drow was burned to death almost immediately, while the exploding flames caused pain to another warrior, the cleric, and both of her bodyguards.

The above is a short paragraph from one of my Story Hours.  For some reason, the third use of italicized text results in a carriage return of some type.  I'm trying to figure out why.

Johnathan


----------



## Drazen (Nov 24, 2020)

Richards said:


> The unit leader, a female drow cleric in _ironsilk full plate armor_, cast a _bless_ spell over her own troops, right as Utred plucked a bead from his _necklace of fireballs_ and hurled it into a cluster of drow warriors.  One drow was burned to death almost immediately, while the exploding flames caused pain to another warrior, the cleric, and both of her bodyguards.
> 
> The above is a short paragraph from one of my Story Hours.  For some reason, the third use of italicized text results in a carriage return of some type.  I'm trying to figure out why.
> 
> Johnathan



Now THAT.....
I understand,


----------



## Rabulias (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm not seeing any unusual line breaks in your sample text. Can you post a screenshot of what you see?

Are your fonts set particularly small or large?

My initial guess/theory is that the text editor here on ENWorld is adding line breaks based on number of characters _before _parsing for formatting.


----------



## Richards (Nov 25, 2020)

In post #3 above, the second line consists of the words "of fireballs" (in italics) and then goes to the next line.  And yet, when Drazen quoted that passage (in post #4 above) it all lined back up normally.  Are you not seeing the break in post #3?  Maybe it's a browser thing?

Oddly enough, I tried putting "of fireballs" in italics in my example above in this very post and when I did a preview it did the exact same thing: drop the rest of the sentence (after "of fireballs") to the next line.  Weird!

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Nov 25, 2020)

Here's what I'm seeing of my post #3, above, in case you're all seeing something different.  And the font size is the normal default for EN World.

Johnathan


----------



## freyar (Nov 25, 2020)

For what it's worth, I don't see a line break in your actual post at that point.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 25, 2020)

Richards said:


> View attachment 129092
> Here's what I'm seeing of my post #3, above, in case you're all seeing something different.  And the font size is the normal default for EN World.
> 
> Johnathan



What do you see if you don't use the dark forum skin?


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 25, 2020)

freyar said:


> For what it's worth, I don't see a line break in your actual post at that point.



Ditto, I don't see a line break either.

If it matters, I'm using the dark skin, firefox, and windows; on a desktop.


----------



## Richards (Nov 25, 2020)

Umbran said:


> What do you see if you don't use the dark forum skin?



No change:



Johnathan


----------



## Drazen (Nov 25, 2020)

Alright, so it could be a lag in your computer
Or the system


----------



## Umbran (Nov 25, 2020)

Richards said:


> No change:




Oh, well, it was worth a shot.  I am presuming you are on an updated version of a major browser, and all that?

The thing is that nobody else seems to have this experience.  I look at your post, and the formatting is fine.  There's no BB code buried in the post either.  So I don't know what to tell you.

Oh, other than the ususal "clear you browser cache and cookies, close and restart the browser".


----------



## Richards (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm using Google Chrome.  This is a new computer, though, purchased about three weeks or so ago.  So maybe there's some difference between my current computer and the decade-old model I used to have (and which I used to write up my previous posts which I'm now seeing doing weird stuff).

Not being a computer guy, I'm just going to have to shrug and chock this up to "computer magic."  Thanks for the assist, though, guys - I appreciate the attempts at helping me figure this out.

Johnathan


----------



## Drazen (Nov 25, 2020)

Richards said:


> I'm using Google Chrome.  This is a new computer, though, purchased about three weeks or so ago.  So maybe there's some difference between my current computer and the decade-old model I used to have (and which I used to write up my previous posts which I'm now seeing doing weird stuff).
> 
> Not being a computer guy, I'm just going to have to shrug and chock this up to "computer magic."  Thanks for the assist, though, guys - I appreciate the attempts at helping me figure this out.
> 
> Johnathan



Always happy to help someone who says that unicorn of a phrase "Thank You"


----------



## Rabulias (Nov 25, 2020)

I normally use Firefox, so I tried Chrome and I _do _see the same line break when I have Chrome set to about 80% of the screen width or more. If I resize it down below that width, the text adjusts and the extra line break goes away. So it looks like a Chrome issue.


----------



## Richards (Nov 25, 2020)

Ah, thank you!  I appreciate it - even if I still have no understanding as to why it's doing what it's doing.

Incidentally, and quite ironically, you italicized the word "do" in your post above, and that's the last word on that line I'm seeing in your post; the next line starts off with "see the same line break..." - so at least I have dual phenomenology in that I'm seeing somebody else's posts do the same weird stuff mine seem to have been doing.

Johnathan


----------



## Rabulias (Nov 26, 2020)

I also see the line break (including after my "do") using Chromium Edge, which makes sense as it is based on the Chrome engine.


----------



## CapnZapp (Nov 26, 2020)

Can confirm: line break is there in Chrome, not in Firefox.

Depending on me making the window wider or thinner, the line break can appear after bless as well (another italicized phrase).


----------



## Umbran (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm on Chrome, but see no line break, no matter how wide my window is.


----------



## CapnZapp (Nov 27, 2020)

Umbran said:


> I'm on Chrome, but see no line break, no matter how wide my window is.



If you don't see any line breaks, your window is wide indeed...


----------



## Umbran (Nov 27, 2020)

CapnZapp said:


> If you don't see any line breaks, your window is wide indeed...




Simply humongous.


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 27, 2020)

Now Umbran, this is hardly the place to be boasting about the size of your ... windows.


----------

